# Metabolism-boosting foods



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2002)

*Metabolism boosters*

Capsicum (cayenne or red pepper)???the active ingredient capsaicin is supposed to raise the body's metabolic rate by as much as 25 percent for three hours (Greenwood-Robinson)
1/8 tsp. daily (Greenwood-Robinson)

Hot chiles???post-meal metabolism builder

Hot mustard???another post-meal metabolism builder

Flaxseed???contains 5 grams of soluble fiber per tablespoon; the #1 source of alpha-linolenic acide (ALA), a fatty acid essential for efficient metabolism
3 T. ground flaxseed daily (Greenwood-Robinson)

Cinnamon???chromium, which controls blood-sugar (see article on USDA site)
1/2 tsp. ground cinnamon daily (Greenwood-Robinson)

Green tea???Green tea (in fairly large amounts) increases your metabolism. I might not drink that much (3 cups a day or more), but I figure even a little bit is worthwhile.

Strawberries???Besides being sweet and delicious, strawberries have few calories, high fiber and a lot of vitamin C. The vitamin C stimulates production of carnitine, an amino acid that supposedly boosts your metabolism.


*Appetite suppressants*

Grapefruit???Eat a half a grapefruit before your meals to help you eat less. If you don't like grapefruit, try eating a bowl of vegetable soup or a salad before your meal.


*Fat inhibitors *

Yogurt???Calcium is essential for releasing the hormones that break down your fat. Getting your calcium from low-fat dairy is the most effective way to get your calcium.


*Natural diuretics*

Parsley???natural diuretic, folic acid, vitamin A
1 cup daily (Greenwood-Roninson)

Cranberries???natural diuretic
4 oz. juice or 2 T dried cranberries daily (Greenwood-Robinson)


*Digestive aids*

Cinnamon extract???add a few drops to your water to aid digestion and decrease bloating.

Peppermint extract???add a few drops to your water to aid digestion and decrease bloating.

Ginger extract???add a few drops to your water to aid digestion and decrease bloating.

Water???Drink 6-8 glasses a day. I suggest filling up a water bottle and carrying it around with you. Water helps you lose weight, feel full, have more energy, have fewer headaches etc. 

Soluble fiber???(oat bran, beans, peas and most fruits) helps weight loss and cuts risk of colon cancer but can make you feel bloated temporarily while the large intestine is digesting it. Add soluble fiber gradually to your diet and drink extra water.

Apple Cider Vinegar


_Hi FC, lol_


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 26, 2002)

Is that metabloism bossting true for any hot ( spicy ) pepper or food ?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 26, 2002)

I would think so.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 26, 2002)

I love that stuff   Thanks . My old man used to always attribute his body to all the peppers he ate ( lots of them every meal ) besides that he ran 10 miles a day . With all those peppers running through your system you could probably run quickly


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 26, 2002)

I eat alot of peppers, and probably would even if they were unhealthy.   Here in NM, the green chile is king.

I've never been overweight, but I wouldn't say it's just because of the pepper.  I used to ride my bike a 100 or so miles during the week, so that probably helped   That, AND the green chiles


----------



## Robboe (Feb 27, 2002)

Strawberries are also the number two food behind garlic for antioxidants to.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 27, 2002)

before my morning cardio,i would take a huge tablespoon of x-tra hot picante sauce,it wouldnt take long and the sweat was pouring off my head.its a good thermogenic


----------



## jim (Mar 2, 2002)

hot peppers are king.  i have also heard that they are anticarcinogenic


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2002)

Ok smarty (w8), find the one on apple cider vinegar lowering the GI of a meal!

Nice post!

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 2, 2002)

This it? 



> Fruits that have a low GI and are more acidic will help to lower the overall GI. The use of salad dressings containing vinegar and lemon juice also could be encouraged, because this results in further reductions in glycemic and insulin responses.[





> Here is the abstract!
> 
> Title: Delayed gastric emptying rate may explain improved glycaemia in healthy subjects to a starchy meal with added vinegar
> 
> ...



BTW....I had already read this one too


----------



## The Rose (Mar 3, 2002)

Is cayenne powder affective in boosting metabolism?  I take one capsule containing 40,000 heat units three times daily.


----------



## gopro (Mar 4, 2002)

By the way...protein foods cause a greater thermic effect than either carbohydrates or fats. In other words, your body will burn more calories processing chicken or meat than pasta or rice.

message: protein is good!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 4, 2002)

As usual W8, great stuff! 



> Setting: The study was performed at the Department of Applied Nutrition and Food Chemistry, Lund University, Sweden.



We swedes are very smart...


----------



## Robboe (Mar 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> By the way...protein foods cause a greater thermic effect than either carbohydrates or fats. In other words, your body will burn more calories processing chicken or meat than pasta or rice.
> 
> message: protein is good!



I believe it's about 30%.

More precisely, 30% of the cals you take in from eating protein are burned up in their own digestion.


----------



## bigheath (Mar 5, 2002)

I don't like peppers not into hot foods. Any alternatives to peppers?


----------



## gopro (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> I believe it's about 30%.
> ...



Thanks for the additional info. This is why I recommend high protein diets to my competitors and clients wishing to drop bodyfat.


----------



## jman69bug (Mar 8, 2002)

thanks, i've been looking for a short list like this


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

Great info !!! ~ really helpful.
I just picked up some cajun caps. and take 2 in a.m. and 2 in afternoon, and about a half hour after i take them... it feels like I had a bowl of cajun soup... lol, can really feel it heat up inside. 
Doesn't bother me though, i love spicy foods to begin with.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

One more thing, I picked up some flax caps a while ago, and didn't keep them cold all the time, does that mean that they go bad, or lose their potency.. when they aren't kept in the fridge all the time?
Well, I also picked up some flax OIL, because I hate taking so many freaking pills everyday!! and those flax pills are huge!
(I keep the oil in the fridge)


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2002)

Keep the oil in the fridge, not sure about the caps, but i think so. Does it say on the bottle anywhere?


----------



## gopro (Mar 15, 2002)

Flax caps must also be kept in the fridge!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 15, 2002)

Yeah i'd keep them in the fridge too to stay on the safe side, but aren't the caps air tight?

Wouldn;t that mean that they can;t be oxidised - since no air can actually get to the oil?


----------



## Chalcedony (Mar 15, 2002)

they aren't in a fridge when you buy them .. they've been sitting on a shelf so i really dont understand why you would put them in the fridge, and I dont think it says to ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2002)

Caps are shelf stable, but stay fresher in the frig! It tkaes 14 caps to equal one TBLS of oil, I would recommend the oil!

FC


----------



## big_lou (Mar 15, 2002)

good info here.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Chalcedony *_
> they aren't in a fridge when you buy them .. they've been sitting on a shelf so i really dont understand why you would put them in the fridge, and I dont think it says to ...



Nope, they were in the fridge when I bought them....I really don't think that they are anywhere near as easy as taking a fast tablespoon of the oil...... yeah, tastes like shyte.... but it's easy. 
I'm probably just gonna get rid of those caps. there are only a few left... but they are cheap aswell.... so it's no loss.....


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Caps are shelf stable, but stay fresher in the frig! It tkaes 14 caps to equal one TBLS of oil, I would recommend the oil!
> 
> FC



Exactly what I was coming back here to say!


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2002)

Hey Scorpio Girl...is scorpio your sign? I'm a scorpio!


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 16, 2002)

Yes it is gopro... I'm  a scorpio   and fit the sign to a tee!! lol
(i'm Nov. 11th)


----------



## gopro (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> Yes it is gopro... I'm  a scorpio   and fit the sign to a tee!! lol
> (i'm Nov. 11th)



Me too my dear...a scorpio through and through...born on HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Robboe (Mar 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> ...born on HALLOWEEN!



Well that explains a few things...


----------



## elvn (Mar 16, 2002)

*apple cider vinegar*

i've seen it used around and  w8's post on metabolic boosters lists it as a digestive aid.  What exactly do people use it for? diurectic or laxative??? I know that constant use of laxatives isn't prudent b/c our system becomes dependent on them and constant use of diuretics can screwy our electrolyes.  is apple cider meant to be used every day??? or just occasionally??? i don't like to try stuff until i hear testimonials so if anyone has insight, please share.
thanks.


----------



## Scorpio Gurl (Mar 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Me too my dear...a scorpio through and through...born on HALLOWEEN!



Ohhhheewwwww!! I bet you have some wild parties on your B-day!!! lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2002)

Not caffiene!  Capsicum and some Vit C!


DP


----------



## gopro (May 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> 
> 
> Ohhhheewwwww!! I bet you have some wild parties on your B-day!!! lol



Yup...you're welcome to dress up and come to my next one!


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 9, 2002)

OMG!!! I should have tried this a looooooooooong time ago.  I started adding cayenne pepper and green tea to my diet, and I can't remember a time I have had such a huge amount of consistent energy throughout the day, whether cutting or bulking, and I am eating no carbs right now, it's insane!


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LrdViperScrpion *_
> OMG!!! I should have tried this a looooooooooong time ago.  I started adding cayenne pepper and green tea to my diet, and I can't remember a time I have had such a huge amount of consistent energy throughout the day, whether cutting or bulking, and I am eating no carbs right now, it's insane!



Um...you do know there caffiene in the green tea right?


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, there is some, but apparently less than a lot of other stuff, like coffee, and i do feel a little uncomfortable taking drugs, but it is from a natural source, so i'll survive.

Caffeine doesn't hurt in bodybuilding or health does it???


----------



## bubbasr (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow I should be about 100 pound's I eat at least three kind of pepper's a day. Hungarian hot, jalepeno's and pepperoncini. In the garden I have some hobinaro's growing, the hottest pepper on the plant. I also put ground red pepper on my chicken breast with some cajun spice, taste great.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LrdViperScrpion *_
> Yeah, there is some, but apparently less than a lot of other stuff, like coffee, and i do feel a little uncomfortable taking drugs, but it is from a natural source, so i'll survive.
> 
> Caffeine doesn't hurt in bodybuilding or health does it???



There are some issues we've dealt w/ on the board regarding caffeine, but generally it won't hurt you or your BBing, assuming you're not jacked on the stuff 24/7! As your taking it, it's giving you a slight boost in energy, just be sure you're not taking more and more of it. If you're concerned, green tea comes decaffeinated as well, you might want to switch to that once in a while.


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 9, 2002)

Fat inhibitors 

Yogurt???Calcium is essential for releasing the hormones that break down your fat. Getting your calcium from low-fat dairy is the most effective way to get your calcium.

will i get the same results from 1% milk?


----------



## mesomorphin' (Aug 12, 2002)

Based on this list, I started having a little cinnamon everyday, and I started using a lot of red pepper.  I started adding cayenne to many of my meals.  Later, I swtiched to a spice that was called "African Hot Stuff" -- basically just a ground African red pepper.  I put quite a bit in most of my egg white omelets.  (I have about 4-5 of these per day.)  After a month or so, one night my wife told me that I smelled like "Indian food."  Now, this might have been OK if my wife liked to eat Indian food, but she doesn't --  so I'm back to cayenne!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 24, 2003)

I guess that hot peppers stuffed with cheese and wrapped in bacon are out of the question???

j/k


----------



## Leethal (Apr 25, 2003)

*Grapefruit question*

W8 you mention grapefruit as helping you east less when eaten before a meal would grapefruit juice unsweetened of course do the same?


----------



## sara (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scorpio Gurl *_
> Yes it is gopro... I'm  a scorpio   and fit the sign to a tee!! lol
> (i'm Nov. 11th)


Happy B-day!


----------

